# per l'Italia



## divina

L'elevato costo del biglietto aereo per l'Italia.  ¿Sería per l'Italia "para Italia" en este contexto? El elevado costo del billete aéreo para Italia.  Grazie mil.


----------



## gatogab

divina said:


> L'elevato costo del biglietto aereo per l'Italia. ¿Sería per l'Italia "para Italia" en este contexto? *El elevado costo del billete aéreo para Italia.*  Grazie mil.


Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

"*A* Italia", aumentó el costo del pasaje aéreo de Calcuta* a* Islandia. El billete aéreo *a* Madrid cuesta un ojo de la cara.
Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Yo diría _precio del pasaje_ en vez de _costo_, pero yo soy un hinchapelot...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

0scar said:


> Yo diría _precio del pasaje_ en vez de _costo_, pero yo soy un hinchapelot...


Sí, estoy de acuerdo. El costo es de las compañías: el combustible, los sueldos y otras hierbas. El precio es lo que te cobran. Ya viene mal en el original.


----------



## divina

El elevado precio del pasaje aéreo a Italia.


----------



## gatogab

Para Italia/a Italia.
Me gustaría saber la diferencia.
*Para* es una preposición que expresa destino: para Italia, destino Italia.
¿Dónde me equivoqué?
Gracias.


----------



## Neuromante

*Para* hace referencia al lugar donde el precio del billete es distinto y no es el caso.

El elevado precio del billete *para* Italia: Los billetes reservados para vender en Italia son más caros que en el resto del mundo


Y me adelanto a la próxima duda:

El elevado precio de los billetes *en* Italia: Los billetes (Todos, sin distinguir entre compañías, trayectos clases...) son más caros que en el resto del mundo


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> *Para* hace referencia al lugar donde el precio del billete es distinto y no es el caso.
> 
> El elevado precio del billete *para* Italia: Los billetes reservados para vender en Italia son más caros que en el resto del mundo
> 
> 
> Y me adelanto a la próxima duda:
> 
> El elevado precio de los billetes *en* Italia: Los billetes (Todos, sin distinguir entre compañías, trayectos clases...) son más caros que en el resto del mundo


Muchas gracias, Neuromante.
Desgraciadamente no entendí nada, pero no es culpa tuya.


----------



## Neuromante

Por supuesto, eso ya se sabía.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Por supuesto, eso ya se sabía.


 
Sí, porque puse mi duda en un foro no adapto.
Me corregí y la puse en el foro "sólo español".


----------



## divina

L'elevato costo del biglietto aereo per l'Italia - rispetto alle destinazioni sudamericane, nordamericane e caraibiche - e la mancanza di un collegamento aereo diretto (uno o più scali) costituiscono le principali debolezze dell'offerta turistica italiana in Ecuador.

El elevado costo del boleto/pasaje/billete aéreo a Italia - respecto a los destinos sudamericanos, norteamericanos y caribeños - y la falta de una conexión aérea directa (una o más escalas) constituyen los principales puntos débiles de la oferta turística italiana en Ecuador.


----------



## Tomby

Si se trata de una traducción, en mi opinión diría:
<_El elevado precio del pasaje aéreo de Italia respecto a los destinos americanos y la falta de una conexión directa (máximo dos escalas ?) son los principales obstáculos de la oferta turística italiana en [el] Ecuador.>_



> El elevado costo del boleto/pasaje/billete aéreo a Italia - respecto a los destinos sudamericanos, norteamericanos y caribeños - y la falta de una conexión aérea directa (una o más escalas) constituyen los principales puntos débiles de la oferta turística italiana en Ecuador.


No comprendo:
Costo del pasaje "*a* Italia", cuando se habla de "*destinos*" americanos, por tanto Italia es un *origen*.
Falta de una "conexión aérea *directa *(una o más escalas)", porque siempre es *sin escalas.*
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## honeyheart

Mi propuesta:

"L'elevato costo del biglietto aereo per l'Italia - rispetto alle  destinazioni sudamericane, nordamericane e caraibiche - e la mancanza di  un collegamento aereo diretto (uno o più scali) costituiscono le  principali debolezze dell'offerta turistica italiana in Ecuador."

"El elevado precio del pasaje aéreo a Italia -en comparación con destinos sudamericanos, norteamericanos y caribeños- y la falta de vuelos directos (todos hacen una o más escalas), constituyen las principales dificultades que enfrenta la oferta turística italiana en Ecuador."


----------



## Nickhola

Potreste spiegare perché non è corretto "*para* Italia"? 
Chiedo scusa se la domanda non è posta in modo corretto.


----------



## Neuromante

Tombatossals, en esta frase Italia es un destino. Están comparando el precio a los destinos sudamericanos en comparación con el destino italiano. Si no, no tendría sentido.

Nickhola: Está explicado arriba. no es que "para Italia" sea incorrecto, es solo que no es la traducción en la frase de la duda. Corresponde a otra cosa.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> *Para* hace referencia al lugar donde el precio del billete es distinto y no es el caso.
> 
> El elevado precio del billete *para* Italia: Los billetes reservados para vender en Italia son más caros que en el resto del mundo
> 
> 
> Y me adelanto a la próxima duda:
> 
> El elevado precio de los billetes *en* Italia: Los billetes (Todos, sin distinguir entre compañías, trayectos clases...) son más caros que en el resto del mundo


 


Neuromante said:


> Tombatossals, en esta frase Italia es un destino. Están comparando el precio a los destinos sudamericanos en comparación con el destino italiano. Si no, no tendría sentido.
> 
> Nickhola: Está explicado arriba. no es que "para Italia" sea incorrecto, es solo que no es la traducción en la frase de la duda. Corresponde a otra cosa.


 
¿Cómo traducirías esta frase, Neuromante?

*L'elevato costo del biglietto aereo per l'Italia.*

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Scusa?!





gatogab said:


> ¿Cómo traducirías esta frase, Neuromante?




Questo Forum è di tutti, non di Neuromante.


----------

